# Gamestar schweigt WAR tod ?



## Dayanus (30. August 2008)

Hallo,

Wollte mal fragen ob es euch auch so vorkommt, das Gamestar sehr wenig über Warhammer Online berichtet, dafür umso mehr über Blizzard ?

Da kommt sogar eine News dazu das die in Diablo3 mit der Technik soweit fertig sind aber nicht mal eine das die NDA bei WAR gefallen ist.


Was haltet ihr davon ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

EDIT:

Hier mal ein paar Auszüge, Dinge die die Welt bewegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
(Zusammenstellung aus 4 Tagen )

15:41
StarCraft 2
 -  Plant Blizzard bereits ein Addon?


15:27
Diablo 3
 -  Technik fertig, jetzt fehlen nur noch Inhalte 

13:26
World of WarCraft
 -  Blizzard krempelt das Buff-System um

 13:56
World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King
 - Neue Screenshots aus dem Addon 

16:17
Diablo 3
 - Deutsche Version eventuell geschnitten?

09:30
World of Warcraft
 - Garantiert Abnehmen mit WoW

 17:44
World of WarCraft: Wrath of the Lich King
 - Release im November? 

 14:41
World of WarCraft
 - Großes Update mit neuen Talenten angekündigt [31]


----------



## Bluescreen07 (30. August 2008)

Ist auch besser so die haben eh keine Ahnung!


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Das hat eher damit zu tun, dass der Fall der NDA zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt kam. Kurz danach GC und dann die closed geclosed. Vielleicht hamm die nüx zu berichten und schämen sich.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2008)

Mythic wird wohl ned mehr genug kohle von der entwicklung über gehabt haben,um dieses Käseblatt schmiern zu können. ^^


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Mythic wird wohl ned mehr genug kohle von der entwicklung über gehabt haben,um dieses Käseblatt schmiern zu können. ^^



Oder das Käseblatt hatte nicht genug Kohle um sich das Privileg erkaufen zu können über War berichten zu dürfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Ich glaub es ist besser für Mythic und WAR wenn die GameStar nicht darüber berichtet ^^ Kommt eh nur Mist bei rum, das einzige was interessant war, war das Raumschiff Gamestar xD


----------



## Scharamo (30. August 2008)

Warum schreibst das nicht im GameStar Forum? Glaube da sind die Leute die da was machen können...


----------



## Rayon (30. August 2008)

Gut so, das Lamestar nicht berichtet. Weil wenn man keine Ahnung hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (30. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist besser für Mythic und WAR wenn die GameStar nicht darüber berichtet ^^ Kommt eh nur Mist bei rum, das einzige was interessant war, war das Raumschiff Gamestar xD


*träum* ja da waren sie noch richtig gut ^^ "Oh mein Gott, wir werden alle Sterben"


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Wayne das die nicht berichten. Wer diesen Bildzeitungs misst für Gamer liest ist sowieso selbst schuld.


----------



## evilcore (30. August 2008)

PC games + buffed ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Stimme Rayon vollkommen zu...das potentiell einzige was dabei rauskommen würde wenn diese Schrottzeitschrift irgendwas über WAR schreibt, ist ein schlecht recherchierter Artikel voller Halbwahrheiten und Falschinformationen, wie wir ihn schonmal lesen mussten (Gab auch ne Diskussion hier im Forum hierzu)

Wir müssen uns nunmal damit abfinden dass das jetzige Redaktionsteam *würg* der LameStar aus einem Haufen Blizzard - Fanboys besteht, die über mögliche Konkurrenten wenn, dann nur unzureichend Recherchiert berichten.

Insofern...bitte bitte LameStar...schreibt nichts über WAR da kommt eh nur Schrott bei raus. Wir können auf den Grossteil eurer Leserschaft in der WAR Community genauso verzichten, wie auf eure schlechten Artikel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Amen Bruder Sorzzara.

Nichts hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Wenn interessiert schon Gamestar ? Was für ne Berichterstattung über WAR wird man von nem Blatt mit nem Haufen WoW-Fanboys schon erwarten können ?

Denke es ist besser, wenn sie nichts berichten aber früher oder später wird der Bericht kommen.

Aber die News sind schon lustig über was die so berichten. Man könnte eher meinen man hätte das "Blizzard Info Batt" vor sich, also ein angeblich unabhängiges Medium !


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Warum wohl ? 

Man nehme sich das aktuell best besuchteste MMO/Game auf dem Markt. Knalle den Fanboys alles auf 1 Seite für das man sonst mal Foren etc Beobachten müsste. 

Und schon hat man richtig Gute verkaufszahlen.

Und da 80% der WoW spieler sowieso jeden misst glauben und sich selbst informieren gegen den Guten Ton ist, merkt es auch kaum einer wenn man mal wieder Shit verzapft.

Und diejenigen die es merken werden nach WoW manier im Forum geflamed bis sie die KLappe halten.


----------



## evilcore (30. August 2008)

Mal so nebenbei Leute, mir ist aufgefallen, das der Standart WoW-Spieler überhaupt nicht weiß das Warhammer existiert, und wenn dann hat er seine Infos von regimetreuen Propaganda Seiten (Gamestar, Blizzseiten, WoW-Flame-Fanforen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Hab mir letztens einen GUest-Acc gemacht für WoW um mich nochmal von meiner alten Gilde zu verabschieden, hab dann auch ein paar andere Spieler getroffen im Startgebiet und hab halt was mit denen geredet. Sind dann irgendwie dadrauf gekommen das ich halt mit WoW aufgehört hab und Warhammer spielen werde. 

Die ersten Reaktionen waren Unverstädnnis, "WoW 4 ever"," und War ist ein Scheißspiel"-Kommentare. Habt ihr auch schon solche Erfahrungen gemacht? 




[attac[attachment=4511:WoW.JPG]hment=4511:WoW.JPG]


----------



## Hexacoatl (30. August 2008)

Äh, zieht doch bitte nicht dermaßen über das Fachmagazin "Gamestar" her...es ist eine Tatsache, das sie immer mal wieder einen echten Klassiker auf der Heft-DVD haben (und für 5€ ein gutes Spiel kaufen ist nicht wirklich schlecht).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilliWinzig (30. August 2008)

Counter = Counter + 1


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Die Spiele sind der einzige Anreiz dieses Schundblatt überhaupt zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei Leute, mir ist aufgefallen, das der Standart WoW-Spieler überhaupt nicht weiß das Warhammer existiert, und wenn dann hat er seine Infos von regimetreuen Propaganda Seiten (Gamestar, Blizzseiten, WoW-Flame-Fanforen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JO kennt man, in allen Variationen.


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

"Gamestar schweigt WAR tod ?, nur sehr wenig Berichte über WAR auf der Homepage."

Und was ist daran schlecht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lamestar -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  haha, Magazine die die Welt nicht braucht.


----------



## makkaal (30. August 2008)

> Wir müssen uns nunmal damit abfinden dass das jetzige Redaktionsteam *würg* der LameStar aus einem Haufen Blizzard - Fanboys besteht, die über mögliche Konkurrenten wenn, dann nur unzureichend Recherchiert berichten.



Vermutlich ziehe ich mir den Zorn des gesamten Boards inklusive Mods und Admins und der Redaktion zu, wenn ich zugebe, dass ich besagte Zeitschrift des öfteren mal lese.
Ich bin auch nicht immer ihrer Meinung, aber ihnen gleich Fanboyismus zu unterstellen würd in meinen Augen doch etwas über die Stränge schlagen. Ein paar Ausgaben früher hatten sie WAR meiner Erinnerung nach zum Titel, da gab es aber noch die NDA. Über AoC wurde auch mehrmals berichtet, inklusive Nachtest.
Mal ganz ehrlich - Wenn ihr GS eh nicht lest, warum regt ihr euch dann darüber auf, dass über WAR nicht drin berichtet wird? Kann euch doch wumpe sein...

Ich bin kein Fan von GS, ich verstehe nur den Trubel hier nicht.

Übrigens: Acht News-Ausschnitte aus *4*(!!) Tagen und diese als Unterstreichung der These zu nutzen, eine Zeitschrift sei parteiisch, ist journalistisch betrachtet ziemlicher Unfug. Da fehlt die Gegenüberstellung: Wieviele News über WAR kamen in diesen vier Tagen? Welche anderen Spiele/Firmen haben die Zeilen gefüllt? Was für Hardware war den Jungs und Mädels eine Überschrift wert? Alles in Relation sehen, cherry-picking kann jeder - aber journalistisch gesehen sollte das kein Gewicht haben.
Einmal davon abgesehen, dass Blizz leider mit SC2, WotLK und D3 tatsächlich in der Spielebranche für Ansätze von Wirbeln sorgt.

Regt euch ned auf. Mythic hat so viel Energie in ihre Werbung und den Hype gesteckt, WAR kriegt schon seine verdiente Aufmerksamkeit - spätestens wenn AoC der Release-Verkaufsrang abgelaufen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

evilcore schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei Leute, mir ist aufgefallen, das der Standart WoW-Spieler überhaupt nicht weiß das Warhammer existiert, und wenn dann hat er seine Infos von regimetreuen Propaganda Seiten (Gamestar, Blizzseiten, WoW-Flame-Fanforen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und mir sowas warst du mal in einer Gilde? Mein herzliches Beileid...

Was die "Objektivität" der GameStar angeht kann man nur sagen dass sie nur solange existiert, wie gerade nicht ein Titel getestet wird, der in irgendeinem Konkurrenzverhältnis zu einem Blizzard-Spiel steht. Es spricht Bände, dass sie vor ein paar Ausgaben einen Leserbrief abgedruckt haben der sie des WoW-Fanboytums bezichtigte und meinten sich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen - getroffene Hunde bellen, ihr wisst schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Vollversionen sind zwar ganz nett, aber ansonsten kann man diese Zeitschrift echt vergessen. Ich trauere Jörg Langer echt nach, der hatte diesen Laden wenigstens im Griff. Ich glaube von der derzeitigen Redaktionsbesetzung würde keiner mehr Blizzard so eindeutig des Diebstahls von Ideen bezichtigen, wie Jörg seinerzeit anlässlich von Dawn of War (fand ich nett dass er da mal einiges gerade gerückt hat, nachdem Kommentare wie "LOL, das ist doch voll geklaut von StarCraft, ey!!!" auftauchten).


----------



## evilcore (30. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und mir sowas warst du mal in einer Gilde? Mein herzliches Beileid...



Nein nein, das waren nicht meine Gildis. Das waren nur irgendwelche WoW-Fanboys die keine Ahnung von Warhammer haben. Habe sie lediglich im Startgebiet getroffen wo ich meinen "Chat-Char" erstellt habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evilcore (30. August 2008)

Zur Game Star, 
Ich habe nur einmal eine gekauft, und das aufgrund der nicht im Sortiment des Ladens vorhandenen PC Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Game Star hat mich von der redaktionellen/journalistischen Arbeit überhaupt nicht begeistert. Auch ihr Design , Layout, Schreibstil der meisten Redakteure fand ich persönlich überhaupt nicht ansprechend. Aber jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das die Game Star nicht ganz objektiv ist, ist klar. Aber das dort nur Fanboys am schreiben sind bezweifle ich ^.^


----------



## makkaal (30. August 2008)

Na, reine Objektivität ist einer solchen Branche wohl auch recht schwer zu finden. Ich stimm dir zu, Draco - die alten Ausgaben waren um vielfaches besser und vor allem seriöser. Im Sinne von ernstzunehmen.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Spielezeitschriften wie Gamestar schreiben eben genau das was die Leute lesen wollen. WoW hat wohl eine der größten Spielerbasen also packt man einfach irgend nen WoW Riesenposter rein, haut aufn Titel irgend ne News zu WoW und schreibt was schlechtes über ein anderes MMO und schon ist die Auflage gesichert. Da isses dann auch egal was sonst noch so in der Gamestar drin steht.

Spielzeitschriften fahren auf Hypewellen mit. Sollte sich WAR als Kassenschlager herausstellen wird Gamestar da genauso mitfahren. Dass im Vorfeld dann extrem kritisch über WAR berichtet wurde, wird dann natürlich nirgends mehr erwähnt.

Allerdings wird das nicht passieren, da ersten WAR hoffentlich nicht son Hype erlebt wie WoW und zweitens die Gamestar Redakteure viel zu sehr in ihr WoW verliebt sind


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Schaut, jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich z.b kann rein garnix mit der PC Action, PC Games etc. anfangen, unter anderem weil ich das Layout/Tests/Previews von der Gamestar einfach besser find

Und ja ganz richtig erkannt, das ist meine Meinung, nur meine

Was ich mit dem post sagen will: kommt wieder runter Leut.... nur weil einige sachen ned gut sind, müsst ihr es ned gleich als Schmierblatt mit komplett unfähigen Redis beschimpfen

(btw. wer von den Redis außer'm Graf spielt eigl noch aktiv WoW?)


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> (btw. wer von den Redis außer'm Graf spielt eigl noch aktiv WoW?)



Jeder einzelne, mit einer Ausnahme...nämlich dieser schlecht blondierten, übergewichtigen Trulla mit dem Pfannkuchengesicht (Hallo Frau Schmitz) und dem nachweislich unerotischstem Gesichtsausdruck den Gott jemals einer Frau an die Backen genäht hat, die sie den WAR Artikel haben schreiben lassen.

Ganz recht, den Artikel mit der Überschrift "Mythic hat sich übernommen"


----------



## Fail (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Spielezeitschriften wie Gamestar schreiben eben genau das was die Leute lesen wollen. WoW hat wohl eine der größten Spielerbasen also packt man einfach irgend nen WoW Riesenposter rein, haut aufn Titel irgend ne News zu WoW und schreibt was schlechtes über ein anderes MMO und schon ist die Auflage gesichert. Da isses dann auch egal was sonst noch so in der Gamestar drin steht.
> 
> Spielzeitschriften fahren auf Hypewellen mit. Sollte sich WAR als Kassenschlager herausstellen wird Gamestar da genauso mitfahren. Dass im Vorfeld dann extrem kritisch über WAR berichtet wurde, wird dann natürlich nirgends mehr erwähnt.
> 
> Allerdings wird das nicht passieren, da ersten WAR hoffentlich nicht son Hype erlebt wie WoW und zweitens die Gamestar Redakteure viel zu sehr in ihr WoW verliebt sind



Sie sind wirklich ein peinliches Geschöpf. Sie stellen genau die Behauptungungen auf, die der typische WAR Fanboy lesen wil, um sich in seinem, aus diesem Thread resultierendem, Gamestar-Hass bestätigt zu fühlen. Da sind mir selbst die Menschen lieber, die nur "lolol lamestar haha braucht kein mensch" schreiben, denn diese stellen wenigsten keine haltlosen Behauptungen auf und bringen somit die Gamestar in Verruf.

In der Gamestar wird nicht übermäßig über WoW berichtet, und es werden auch keine Poster beigelegt. Die Gamestar hat ein eigenes WoW Sonderheft, das aber von komplett anderen Redakteueren geschrieben wird. Ebensowenig sind die Leute, die die WoW Server Down Show auf der Website moderieren Redakteure der GS.

Mir fällt spontan auch kein Redakteur ein, der noch WoW spielt. Der Siegismund spielt AoC und die Schmitz spielt GW, sonst fällt mir da kein MMORPG Spieler ein.

Beim nächsten mal also bitte vorher informieren, sonst blamiert man sich nur bei den Menschen die Ahnung haben.


----------



## Fail (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Jeder einzelne, mit einer Ausnahme...nämlich dieser schlecht blondierten, übergewichtigen Trulla mit dem Pfannkuchengesicht (Hallo Frau Schmitz) und dem nachweislich unerotischstem Gesichtsausdruck den Gott jemals einer Frau an die Backen genäht hat, die sie den WAR Artikel haben schreiben lassen.
> 
> Ganz recht, den Artikel mit der Überschrift "Mythic hat sich übernommen"



Es spricht für Sie dass Sie die Frau Schmitz persönlich beleidigen müssen. Sie sind wirklich ein Subjekt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Ach Pc-Action war die beste zeitung ^^  Mit Harald Fränkels tollen leserbriefkommentaren ^^

Aber seit da alle zu dem komischen neuen Mag abgewandert sind les ich des auch net mehr^^


Und Fail   lass doch des gesieze ^^

wir sind hier alle eine große Familie ^^  auch wenn wir uns nicht immer gerne haben


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Fail schrieb:


> Sie sind wirklich ein peinliches Geschöpf. Sie stellen genau die Behauptungungen auf, die der typische WAR Fanboy lesen wil, um sich in seinem, aus diesem Thread resultierendem, Gamestar-Hass bestätigt zu fühlen. Da sind mir selbst die Menschen lieber, die nur "lolol lamestar haha braucht kein mensch" schreiben, denn diese stellen wenigsten keine haltlosen Behauptungen auf und bringen somit die Gamestar in Verruf.


Und mir sind die Menschen am liebsten, die jemandem in einem Forum mit "Sie" anreden, weil sie meinen, dass auch die doofste Behauptung dadurch einen Seriösen Touch bekommt.



> In der Gamestar wird nicht übermäßig über WoW berichtet, und es werden auch keine Poster beigelegt. Die Gamestar hat ein eigenes WoW Sonderheft, das aber von komplett anderen Redakteueren geschrieben wird. Ebensowenig sind die Leute, die die WoW Server Down Show auf der Website moderieren Redakteure der GS.


Dann hab ich das, Moment.....40 Seiten dicke Sonderheft, dass der ganz normalen Gamestar beilag, und jetzt neben dem Bett meiner Schwester liegt also geträumt nehme ich an? Und das Riesenposter mit der Outland Map bilde ich mir seit diversen Wochen ein, ah ja.
Ausserdem...es ist egal ob das SOnderhefte sind, oder ob andere als das Rediteam die Sendung moderieren...es steht Gamestar drauf. Und durch diese Efforts wird erst recht klar, wessen Lied diese Zeitschrift im Endeffekt singt.



> Mir fällt spontan auch kein Redakteur ein, der noch WoW spielt. Der Siegismund spielt AoC und die Schmitz spielt GW, sonst fällt mir da kein MMORPG Spieler ein.


Moment...mir fallen spontan ein: Dubberke, Matschijewski, Schneider, Weins, Visarius und Graf.




Fail schrieb:


> Es spricht für Sie dass Sie die Frau Schmitz persönlich beleidigen müssen. Sie sind wirklich ein Subjekt.


Ich weiss, es sprechen einige Dinge für mich =) Frau Schmitz ist hier nicht anwesend, und ihr "Artikel" den sie über WAR verbrochen hat, war nichts anderes, als ein Schlag ins Gesicht der anwesenden Community. Wenn sie Schrott über WAR schreibt, erlaube ich mir satirische Übertreibungen ihr gegenüber.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Entweder ein schlechter Troll oder ein Gamestarmitarbeiter hat sich eingeschlichen *gg*
Bissele zu hoch gestochen und deine Pseudo-Intelligenten Äußerungen und Wortwahl täuschen darüber nicht hinweg, Herr Fail... 
Dies wahr mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit genau das was ihr Name besagt... und an alle anderen JA mir ist langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Uiuiui, da braut sich was zusammen


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Sie haben völlig Recht Herr Exolarion ;P


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da braut sich was zusammen




War is coming!


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

*kopfkratz*

Wollen wir uns jetzt über die GS an sich oder über ihre Berichterstattung zu WoW/Warhammer prügeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> War is coming!



das meinte ich ned *g*


----------



## Havamal (30. August 2008)

Jetzt wird im Forum schon gesiezt, das Forum geht echt den Bach runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Ist doch egal, Hauptsache streiten...


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Herr Havamal  sie habe ich schon lange in Verdacht ein andauernder Duzer zu sein

Ich kann mich nicht damit begnügen das Individuen wie sie andauernd andere Individuen duzen

Ich wünsche ihnen noch einen angenehmen Tag 



Mann so langweilig  xD


----------



## Lari (30. August 2008)

Das ist doch vollkommen egal. Zwingt euch jemand dieses Magazin zu kaufen? Nö.

Dass die Gamestar nicht unparteiisch ist, können wir uns denken, aber bleibt mal etwas lockerer beim Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Uiuiui, da braut sich was zusammen



 hmmm also bei uns ist der himmel imo blau .... langweilig is mir imo auch .... hmmm werd ich doch mal an die frische luft gehn und wenn ich wieder komme möcht ich hier ne schöne schlammschlacht sehn/lesen .... büüütte ^^ 

also dann die Herren und Damen  ring frei /em läst nen eimer frisch angerührten schlamm da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> hmmm also bei uns ist der himmel imo blau .... langweilig is mir imo auch .... hmmm werd ich doch mal an die frische luft gehn und wenn ich wieder komme möcht ich hier ne schöne schlammschlacht sehn/lesen .... büüütte ^^
> 
> also dann die Herren und Damen  ring frei /em läst nen eimer frisch angerührten schlamm da
> 
> ...



Wenn sich Sorzarra und Havamal hier noch einmal begegnen, dann hast du deine Schlammschlacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t... 
Wünsche/Flames/Anregungen?


----------



## Gortek (30. August 2008)

Gamestar war früher eine gute Spielezeitschrift, seit langem allerdings gibt sie von Ausgabe zu Ausgabe ab.

Evtl. wird sie ja mal wieder besser.

Cheers


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Wo flame ich denn bitte Havamal? Der Typ heisst Fail um den es hier geht...also bitte, wenn sie den Herrn Havamal nicht unsachgemäss ins Spiel bringen würden sie...sie...sie Person sie! ^^


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Herr Havamal  sie habe ich schon lange in Verdacht ein andauernder Duzer zu sein
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht damit begnügen das Individuen wie sie andauernd andere Individuen duzen
> 
> ...



Made my day thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knight of Dark (30. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Jetzt wird im Forum schon gesiezt, das Forum geht echt den Bach runter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe Er nichts gescheites zu sagen, möge Er schweigen für immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der grösste teil von dem Buffedheft besteht aber auch aus WoW, nur so als errinerung.
Gamestar hat nur ein paar seiten von den Hundert anderen.
Die Webseite ist wieder etwas anderes, da kommt halt nur das aktuelle rein, was die Gamer interessiert, die meissten spielen WoW, oder was anderes, aber War-spieler machen den kleinen prozentanteil aus. wenn das spiel raus ist, wird er sicher einen riesen Test geben.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wo flame ich denn bitte Havamal? Der Typ heisst Fail um den es hier geht...also bitte, wenn sie den Herrn Havamal nicht unsachgemäss ins Spiel bringen würden sie...sie...sie Person sie! ^^



Er hat Recht! Asche auf mein Haupt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja egal... mir persönlich gfällt die GS immer noch am Besten... und wenn sie in einem Monat an Warhammer Online eine gute Wertung vergibt, sind doch eh alle zufrieden oder?


----------



## Havamal (30. August 2008)

Hey Terrorsatan!Hab ich dich heute auf Nacht in *Tm Nation Forever *gesehn? Terrorsathan666?
*
Apropo!*

*TMNF *ist ein gratis Online Rennspiel und wirklich gut!Sicherlich eins der besten gratis Spiele überhaupt, ohne versteckte Hintertürchen ala Ingame Item Shop!


----------



## Sin (30. August 2008)

Ich finds sogar gut das bei Gamestar nicht erscheint, die Zeiten wo die Zeitschrift gut war sind längst vorbei und ich habe keine lust mich an deren geistigem Müll zu ergötzen.

Wofür brauch man Heutzutage noch PC Zeitschriften? Sämtliche Informationen lassen sich auch im Internet sammeln und 5€ für ne CD mit Treibern und Datenmüll muss ich auch nicht zahlen.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich finds sogar gut das bei Gamestar nicht erscheint, die Zeiten wo die Zeitschrift gut war sind längst vorbei und ich habe keine lust mich an deren geistigem Müll zu ergötzen.
> 
> Wofür brauch man Heutzutage noch PC Zeitschriften? Sämtliche Informationen lassen sich auch im Internet sammeln und 5&#8364; für ne CD mit Treibern und Datenmüll muss ich auch nicht zahlen.



Flatout 2 Datenmüll?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd jetzt gern jeden auffordern, seine Flames mit entsprechenden Links zu begründen^^

Und ja, ich hab das Kommentar von Petra Schmitz vor 1-2 Ausgaben gelesen. Ja, das war Blödsinn. Nein, deswegen allein ist GS kein "geistiger Müll"

Woher nehmt ihr bloß diese Argumente? Nicht falsch verstehen, diese Frage meine ich so wie ich sie geschrieben habe, ohne irgendwelche bösen Hintergedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr dürft gerne Sachen linken, von denen ihr meint dass sie Müll sind, dann könnt ma mal diskutieren

(wie einige vll schon bemerkt haben: ja, ich bin ein bisschen GS-Fanboy.. deswegen tun solche Argumente schon bissl weh)


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

@ Sorzzara
hast du zufällig einen Link zu dem Artikel? sowas les ich imemr gerne , hab ich aufm klo wenigstens was zu lachen ^^
btw: wenn ich ehrlich bin fand ichs auch nicht gut wie du frau schmitz beleidigt hast (auch wenn ich da zustimmen muss^^) , aber sowas muss man ja nicht öffentlich machen ;-)


----------



## Ichweissnichts (30. August 2008)

Es lohnt sich aufgrund der hohen Spielerzahlen ja auch, immer über WOW zu berichten, und entsprechende Sonderhefte heraus zu geben. Es gibt genug Spieler, die sich alles kaufen, wo nur irgendwie WOW drauf steht.
Zu WAR wird es auch genug Sonderhefte und (mehr oder weniger) gute und ausführliche Berichte geben, wenn es denn erstmal eine feste Spielergemeinschaft gibt.

Wenn man sich über ein Spiel wie WAR informieren will, dann sollte man speziell kurz vorm Erscheinen nicht auf irgendwelche Magazine zurück greifen, denn deren Informationen sind beim Druck schon meist veraltet.

Die Gamestar war zwischendurch mal ganz gut, wurde jedoch leider immer bunter und schlechter. Irgendwann gab es zu jedem Test wesentlich mehr Bild- als Textfläche. 

Kaufen braucht man von den ganzen Spielmagazinen eigentlich keines, aber irgendwas muss man ja auf dem Pott lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

http://gamestar.de/preview/rollenspiel/onl...mer_online.html

hier die Preview zu Warhammer Online, nur um der Diskussion hier eine gewisse Grundlage zu geben
(achtet auf das Datum, 12.5.08)

Die Sache, das WAR "totgeschwiegen" wird.... nunja, das liegt vor allem daran, welche Prioritäten die Redis setzen...
Wieviele WoW-Spieler gibt es in Deutschland? Sicher nicht wenige^^

Da erscheint es mit nur logisch, dass man deswegen stärker auf diese große potenzielle Käufergruppe eingeht, denn Gamestar ist wie jede andere Zeitschrift auch daran interessiert, möglichst viele Ausgaben unters Volk zu bringen, genauso wie buffed.de stärker über WAR/WoW und nicht Hello Kitty berichtet weil dessen Zielgruppe  einfach kleiner is (ok, ok, krasses Beispiel aber ihr wisst was ich mein)

Deswegen würde ich *persönlich* nicht von extremen Vorlieben seitens der Redis sprechen


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Kaufen braucht man von den ganzen Spielmagazinen eigentlich keines, aber irgendwas muss man ja auf dem Pott lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^ alle die ich kenne kaufen sich wenn dann auch nur sone zeitschrift fürn pott oder ne lange reise. ist das etwa schon in den männlichen gegen mit drin? xD


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Und hier der Artikel auf den ich mich beziehe:

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=824&a...;fp=3#liststart


----------



## Müllermilch (30. August 2008)

kauf dir PC-GAMES die sind viel besser oder BUFFED 

aber GAMESTAR is rotz^^


----------



## Clubmaster (30. August 2008)

Seid ich deren Review zu AoC gelesen haben, wo Sie allesamt meinen hier wäre endlich mal ein MMORPG, das das Zeug hat WoW vom Thron zu stoßen, VIEL mehr Spaß macht und generell viel geiler ist, kann ich das Blättchen was das Genre angeht nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Wahrscheinlich werden sie WAR scheiße finden, weil es keine Grafik wie AoC hat, es deswegen "technisch unzeitgemäß" nennen und dann flugs 75% zücken. Lachhaft.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

der artikel ist ja eine gemeinheit ohne gleichen. ich hab ja nix dagegen wenn leute ihre sachen in aussagen reininterpretieren aber bei ihr klingtd as so als sei das fakt.
noch dazu der zusatz "Warhammer Online befindet sich seit mindestens 2005 in der Entwicklung" klingt als ob das eine sehr lange Zeit für ein MMORPG ist. ich weiß schon warum ich die planschkuh nicht mag (sry für die beleidigung aber das musste mal)


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und hier der Artikel auf den ich mich beziehe:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=824&a...;fp=3#liststart



Mein post bissl weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Und ja, ich hab das Kommentar von Petra Schmitz vor 1-2 Ausgaben gelesen. Ja, das war Blödsinn. Nein, deswegen allein ist GS kein "geistiger Müll""

P.S. Solche Kolumen gehen allein von dem jeweiligen Redakteur und seiner *persönlichen* Meinung aus...

Schämt ihr euch ned, einen einzelnen Poster wie mich so in die Defensive zu zwingen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne schmarrn, weiter bitte...


----------



## Havamal (30. August 2008)

Der Bericht klingt wie von einem Wow Fanboi geschrieben!
Eigene Spekulationen in einen Bericht einfliessen zu lassen ist mehr als unprofessionel!


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Was ist denn nun mit STREITEN hier...


Ihr Muppen!


...und nur so am Rande: Wenn man Lamestar lange genug ignoriert erledigt sich das von selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Irgendwann geraten die nämlich in Vergessenheit und wenn die Auflage ins Bodenlose absinkt war es das. Manche Dinge regeln sich mit der Zeit von ganz alleine.

WAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Das lustige ist ja...diese herumspinnerei seitens GS scheint sich ja ausschliesslich auf den MMO Sektor zu beschränken...die Reviews und Previews zu Offline Spielen sind zu einem grossen Teil nach wie vor richtig gut und sachlich.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Der Bericht klingt wie von einem Wow Fanboi geschrieben!
> _Eigene Spekulationen_ in einen Bericht einfliessen zu lassen ist mehr als unprofessionel!



Bitte verwechselt eine Kolumne ned mit einer Preview/Test
Im Prinzip darf der jeweilige Redi alles reinschreiben, was er denkt/_vermutet_ usw.

Und ja, er darf auch schreiben, dass er von Spiel xy nicht viel hält!
Dass Frau Schmitz es vll ein wenig übertrieben hat, muss aber auch ich bejahen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fail (30. August 2008)

@ Sorzzara:

Normalwerweise kommuniziere ich nicht mit so schrecklichen Selbstdarstellern wie ihnen, die sich täglich stundenlang hier aufhalten und nur darauf warten, dass sie jemanden haben den sie bashen können - schließlich können sie sich im Vergleich zum 08/15 Forentroll auch gehoben ausdrücken, und auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, damit haben sie denen einiges Vorraus. Aber eine Frage möchte ich Ihnen doch stellen: Wieso kaufen Sie eigentlich noch die Gamestar, wenn sie doch so schlecht sei?


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Solange es auf der Seite www.gamestar.de steht ist es ziemlich egal, ob das jetzt die Meinung des jeweiligen Redakteurs, des Generalvorstandsvorsitzenden des Mutterkonzerns oder der Putzfrau in der dritten Nachtschicht ist...es steht auf der offiziellen Seite, und ist damit offizieller Bestandteil der Aussagen des Magazins, fakt.
Wenn GS das anders sieht...warum hosten sie den Bericht dann?

Herr Fail, wenn sie meinen Post ausführlich und genau lesen, wird ihnen auffallen, dass dort der Begriff "Neben dem Bett meiner Schwester" auftaucht...diese ist 3 Jahre jünger als ich, ebenfalls eine begeisterte Gamerin, und kauft die Gamestar nicht nur, sondern hat sie abbonniert. Da ich ein ausgezeichnetes (weil verwandtschaftliches) Verhältnis zu den Mitgliedern meiner Familie pflege, werde ich nicht sofort erschossen wenn ich ihr Zimmer nach dreimaligem Anklopfen betrete, sondern darf sogar hin und wieder eine der Gratis Vollversions DVDs der angesprochenen Zeitschrift entführen.
Es ist aber interessant, wie sie, lieber Herr Fail, hier, da ihnen offensichtlich die Argumente auszugehen drohen, mich als Selbstdarsteller diffamieren, sowie versuchen, das Diskussionsthema auf eine Grundsatzebene zu reduzieren, indem sie all ihre Suggestive Kraft in obigen Post legen, um damit den Eindruck zu erwecken, ich würde ebenso zur getreuen Käuferschaft dieses Printmediums zählen, womit meine offensichtliche Abneigung gegen Gamestar natürlich ad absurdum geführt wäre.
Jedoch ersehen sie aus obigem, dass ich keineswegs zur Kundschaft dieser Zeitschrift zähle. Quod erat Demonstrandum.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2008)

Warum sollte auch Gamestar über WAR schreiben? Wenn sie das nicht wollen , ist es halt so und da WoW eh marktführer ist und daher die meisten leute anspricht bringt man solche Themen.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Fail schrieb:


> @ Sorzzara:
> 
> Normalwerweise kommuniziere ich nicht mit so schrecklichen Selbstdarstellern wie ihnen, die sich täglich stundenlang hier aufhalten und nur darauf warten, dass sie jemanden haben den sie bashen können - schließlich können sie sich im Vergleich zum 08/15 Forentroll auch gehoben ausdrücken, und auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, damit haben sie denen einiges Vorraus. Aber eine Frage möchte ich Ihnen doch stellen: Wieso kaufen Sie eigentlich noch die Gamestar, wenn sie doch so schlecht sei?


Ich weiß nicht aber mir drängt sich bei dem kommentar  ein bestimmter gedanke auf.....


----------



## softcake_orange (30. August 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Ist auch besser so die haben eh keine Ahnung!



Haste Recht. Ich hab vor Jahren schon aufgehört die GameStar zu lesen. 
Früher waren die echt mal gut. Dann verließen einige Redakteure die Zeitschrift und es wurde immer schlimmer dort.
Die unobjektiven Spieletests wollte ich mir dann nicht mehr antun... außerdem gab es da noch andere ungereimtheiten, aber das gehört hier nicht rein.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber mir drängt sich bei dem kommentar  ein bestimmter gedanke auf.....



Und welcher? ^^ Meine ANtwort steht übrigens in den oberen Post reineditiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Fail schrieb:


> @ Sorzzara:
> 
> Normalwerweise kommuniziere ich nicht mit so schrecklichen Selbstdarstellern wie ihnen, die sich täglich stundenlang hier aufhalten und nur darauf warten, dass sie jemanden haben den sie bashen können - schließlich können sie sich im Vergleich zum 08/15 Forentroll auch gehoben ausdrücken, und auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, damit haben sie denen einiges Vorraus. Aber eine Frage möchte ich Ihnen doch stellen: Wieso kaufen Sie eigentlich noch die Gamestar, wenn sie doch so schlecht sei?



Dass Artikulation nicht alles ist, kann man an einem einfachen Beispiel festmachen. Nämlich an Ihnen.

Auch wenn Sie sich auszudrücken wissen, ist Ihnen offensichtlich entgangen, dass Herr Sorzzara (rofl) gar nicht behauptet hat, das Magazin, für dessen Qualität ich Sie ohne dafür weitere Gründe anzugeben hiermit mitverantwortlilch mache, gekauft zu haben. Dass seine Schwester ein solches besitzt, lässt noch nicht einmal den Schluss zu, dass diese das Magazin käuflich erworben hat.

Nun fragen Sie sich vielleicht, wozu ich das alles hier anführe. Ich wollte eigentlich nur unter Beweis stellen, dass ein Text keine Rechtschreib- und/oder Grammatikfehler enthalten muss, um sinnlos zu sein. Und wer andere siezt wird dadurch nicht unbedingt ernster genommen, als jene, die das Siezen in Foren unterlassen.

Und nu: Haltn Rand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und welcher? ^^ Meine ANtwort steht übrigens in den oberen Post reineditiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wir Herrn Fail schon kennen. Allerdings würd er da wahrscheinlich kein mensch sein , sondern ein amorpher Blob, der sich beliebig in Sargas, SabineH. und den anderen Spinner der extra nen thread für nen persönlichen Flame eröffnet verwandeln kann.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber mir drängt sich bei dem kommentar  ein bestimmter gedanke auf.....



*ein gewaltiges Donnergrollen ist im Hintergrund zu hören*

Mh, das ist dann wohl der Knackpunkt... du hälst es für einen Bestandteil des Magazins, ich für ein Statement eines einzelnen Redakteurs

Was mach ma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Was mach ma?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alle Gamestaristen auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen :->
Ach vielleicht ist es ja wirklich der Schwager Erwin H. den Sorzzara erwähnt hat, der nun sein Unwesen hier treibt.


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

oO kann es seind as du diesen satz missverstanden hast?^^ der bezog sich nämlich an den an sorzzara gerichteten defamierungsversuch ;-)


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Bitte verwechselt eine Kolumne ned mit einer Preview/Test
> Im Prinzip darf der jeweilige Redi alles reinschreiben, was er denkt/_vermutet_ usw.
> 
> Und ja, er darf auch schreiben, dass er von Spiel xy nicht viel hält!
> ...






Selor schrieb:


> Alle Gamestaristen auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrennen :->
> Ach vielleicht ist es ja wirklich der Schwager Erwin H. den Sorzzara erwähnt hat, der nun sein Unwesen hier treibt.



Bin wie gesagt ein bisschen Gamestar-Fanboy, von daher _falsche Antwort!_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Du hast doch nur Angst vor dem Feuer!


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Hat der gerade "ForenTroll" gesagt ? hat er hat er ? *messer schwingend im kreis renn* Hat er Foren Trolle gesagt ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Pah, ich sterbe mit einem reinen Gewissen *irres Gelächter*

b2t, ansonsten könnt ma mal closen oder?

Comments über das Aussehen mancher Redis können auch im Gamestar-Forum abgegeben werden (wenn ihr euch halt traut..)


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Ok, so wie es aussieht brauchen Wir neue Streitthemen, ich fange an:

Alle Gamestarleser spielen ORDNUNG!



Ring frei!


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ok, so wie es aussieht brauchen Wir neue Streitthemen, ich fange an:
> 
> Alle Gamestarleser spielen ORDNUNG!
> 
> ...



Keine beleidigungen hier ja, auch wir Ordnungs Spieler haben Gefühle!!!


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Genau.... und die Zerstörungsspieler sind eh viel plöder  also geh wieder in deine feuchte Höhle du Pilz


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Back to Topic oder wir beschwören Pente *Seelenstein aus der Tasche hol und damit bedrohlich wink*


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Genau.... und die Zerstörungsspieler sind eh viel plöder  also geh wieder in deine feuchte Höhle du Pilz



Ich box Dich. Oh, Verzeihung. Ich boxe Sie.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Ok, so wie es aussieht brauchen Wir neue Streitthemen, ich fange an:
> 
> Alle Gamestarleser spielen ORDNUNG!
> 
> ...



Hab mir vorgenommen da zu spieln, wo weniger idio... mehr nettere Mitspieler sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiß leider nur noch ned wie ich des ermitteln soll, vermutlich geht das überhaupt ned...

von daher, Maschinist schnappen und durch, vielleicht hab ich ja Glück


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Hab mir vorgenommen da zu spieln, wo weniger idio... mehr nettere Mitspieler sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gnihihi genau so hab ich mich auch entschieden.

Maschinist und los gehts.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2008)

Gamestar ist eine sehr gute Zeitschrift, und mir isses eigentlich egal ob sie was über WAR schreiben, dafür habe ich das Buffed Magazin.
Gamestar richtet sich hauptsächlich an die Offline spiele (ka ob ihr sowas noch kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und geht nicht explizit auf MMO´s ein.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Back to Topic oder wir beschwören Pente *Seelenstein aus der Tasche hol und damit bedrohlich wink*



Hättest noch a Streitfrage?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gamestar ist eine sehr gute Zeitschrift, und mir isses eigentlich egal ob sie was über WAR schreiben, dafür habe ich das Buffed Magazin.
> Gamestar richtet sich hauptsächlich an die Offline spiele (ka ob ihr sowas noch kennt
> 
> 
> ...



Glücklicherweise gehört das zur Subjektiven meinung des einzelnen.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gehört das zur Subjektiven meinung des einzelnen.


Jep, ich respektier dass du sie ned gut findest, dann respektier unsere positive "Beziehung" zu der Zeitschrift

Durch das I-Net habens printmedien eh immer schwerer, vll gibts GS, PC Games etc. in paar Jahren nimmer/nicht mehr in der heutigen Form 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise gehört das zur Subjektiven meinung des einzelnen.


Ich lese die Gamestar nun seit fast 5 Jahren und hatte nie was zu bemängeln. Wenn sie WAR nicht präsentieren wollen, pech. Es ist jeder Zeitschrift das seine. Vielleicht haben sie es auch nicht mehr reinbekommen das die NDS gefallen ist?! Immerhin könnten sie nächsten Monat dann einen Test eventuell schon bringen.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Back to Topic oder wir beschwören Pente *Seelenstein aus der Tasche hol und damit bedrohlich wink*



Also mal ganz im Ernst. Natürlich ist es OOT wenn man hier die gegnerische Fraktion verbal niedermacht. 

Aber ich denke, dass sowas später dafür sorgt, dass im Spiel ein Gefühl von Patriotismus stärker ausgeprägt ist.

Diese Form von OOT finde ich daher für das spätere Spielerlebnis sehr nützlich und solange es sich in Grenzen hält nicht weiter störend.


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Hehe Keine Sorge, ich hab nicht vor euch meine Meinung mit versuchen Blödsinniger Argumente, auf zu drücken.

Ich mag Sie nicht, auch wegen der schon vorgekommenen "schlechten" Reportagen. Am betsen vergleich ich das mal mit der Bildzeitung.

90% der Bundesbürger Lachen offen darüber, 80% davon Lesen sie Trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns scheee moacht´


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Hehe Keine Sorge, ich hab nicht vor euch meine Meinung mit versuchen Blödsinniger Argumente, auf zu drücken.
> 
> Ich mag Sie nicht, auch wegen der schon vorgekommenen "schlechten" Reportagen. Am betsen vergleich ich das mal mit der Bildzeitung.
> 
> ...



Na dann.. xD

Auf ins OOT?


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Job 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Haben wir nicht langsam genug gecloste Freds hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Haben wir nicht langsam genug gecloste Freds hier?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann erzähl mal was, mir fällt immo nix ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

-gelöscht-


----------



## Thrawns (30. August 2008)

Nach den Tests über QuakeWars (mit recht großer Diskussion in der QW-Community) und Savage 2 mit viel zu vielen Fehlinformationen, nehme ich die GS nicht mehr ernst. Von mir aus sollen sie halt nicht über WAR berichten. Geben sich seriös und sind es nicht - also genau andersrum als bei der PC ACTION. ;P


----------



## ExInferis (30. August 2008)

Geil war auch der Testbericht von Neocron. *fg*
Eine Spalte geschrieben und angeblich Wochenlang getestet. Die wurden 2 Stunden von GMs an die Hand genommen. Und sonst waren sie nie online. Aber hatten ja ausführlich getestet. Naja, GS eben.
Ich wünsche mir die alte ASM zurück!


----------



## Mirdoìl (30. August 2008)

Na und??? Dann sagt halt Gamestar nix über WAR... es gibt noch andere Zeitschriften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sie haben doch granich das Privileg über sowas zu berichten


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Okay...wenn man aufpasst wo man hinklickt, kann man Doppelposts vermeiden =)


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

nerf teh doppelpost  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (30. August 2008)

PC Games + Rossis Rumpelkammer = The one and only 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Doppelposts sind überbewertet.

Edit: @Sorzzara: Dass man die vermeiden kann ist übrigends nur nen Gerücht.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Malarki@buffed schrieb:


> PC Games + Rossis Rumpelkammer = The one and only
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kennst noch Raumschiff Gamestar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei die Redaktion bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen auch was hat... zum lachen reichts nicht, aber paar schmunzler sind allemal drin


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Das alte Raumschiff Gamestar war aber wirklich top...muss mal wieder zu meinem Nachbarn schaun, der hat die alle noch auf CD ^^

"Oh Gott! Wir werden alle sterben!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerdavia (30. August 2008)

Gamestar ist WoW-Fixiert......aber das ist ja schon lange bekannt....mich haben sie dort im Forum gebannt weil ich zu viel Warhammer im Forum erwähnt habe.....zumindest wurde ich nach einem normalen Warhammer Post ohne Grund von so einem komischen Gruftie Moderator gebannt ^^.......und wenn ich Gruftie schreibe dann meine ich das auch....das ist wirklich einer der Nachts auf dem Friedhof Knochen lutschen geht ^^


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Und hier der Artikel auf den ich mich beziehe:
> 
> http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=824&a...;fp=3#liststart


danke für den link.
Und wieder ist nen geheimniss gelüftet! nun weiss ich wenigstens wo die ganzen  "wäh WAR kann ned gut werden weil die haben ja städte und klassen gelöscht " ihre infos her haben. ^^



Razyl schrieb:


> Gamestar richtet sich hauptsächlich an die Offline spiele (ka ob ihr sowas noch kennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sind das die dinger die einen zur Petra machen? okok der war ned gut ich bin ja schon still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, meine erste ausgabe war irgendwann 2003, da neigte sich die ära Langer/Raumschiff Gamestar schon eher dem Ende zu

Für die dies ned kennen, hier eine Folge "Die Redaktion"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WQbJn9yx1Y

hier eine Folge "Raumschiff Gamestar"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2pa-3821Cc

Edit sagt: Woot? nur 10 vids bei youtube hochgeladen, bei Raumschiff Gamestar gibts deswegen nur ne Zusammenfassung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fail (30. August 2008)

Da ich gerade zu faul bin um weiter zu trollen.. mal was anderes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WQbJn9yx1Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKO_-ID2yqI


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> danke für den link.
> Und wieder ist nen geheimniss gelüftet! nun weiss ich wenigstens wo die ganzen  "wäh WAR kann ned gut werden weil die haben ja städte und klassen gelöscht " ihre infos her haben. ^^
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist nur eine Kolumne, kein Test/Preview, ergo darf sie sagen was sie vermutet/was sie von dem Spiel denkt.. 
Wenns es einige Knallknöpfe nutzen um WAR zu flamen, ham die was falsch verstanden


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Fail schrieb:


> Da ich gerade zu faul bin um weiter zu trollen.. mal was anderes:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WQbJn9yx1Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKO_-ID2yqI



Gleiche Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

btw, den typen kenn ich doch...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfIemcP647Q


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> btw, den typen kenn ich doch...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfIemcP647Q


HEEEEINRICH^^


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yq1eIWYTvD4...feature=related

Ha! Immerhin sind unsere Redakteure bei den besten TV-Shows vertreten!111
....

Wie? Richter Alexander Hold ist  totaler Bullcrap?! mh... da ist wohl was dran *kicher*

Keine Ahnung was der da verloren hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Wer ist Fabian Sigiesmund ?


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer ist Fabian Sigiesmund ?



Nur ein Gamestar-Redakteur, Action-Abteilung
Hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung was der bei so nem Blödsinn treibt, habs nur gepostet weils doch recht kurios ist...

und weil das Topic mehr oder weniger fertig gekaut ist für heute, vielleicht gehts ja morgen weiter...


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

er hat auch schon bei lenzen und partner mitgespielt^^


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Hab wie gesagt keine Ahnung was der bei so nem Blödsinn treibt, habs nur gepostet weils doch recht kurios ist...



Für einen Spielemagazin-Schreiberling nennt sich sowas "Karrieresprung". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Für einen Spielemagazin-Schreiberling nennt sich sowas "Karrieresprung".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mh... halte ich für einen bedenklichen Fortschritt auf der Karriereleiter 
Würde es dir gefallen, wenn z.b Zam auf Pro7/Sat auftaucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soll ma mal wieder b2t?


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Kommt drauf an...in welcher Sendung? ^^


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an...in welcher Sendung? ^^



Mh... außer Simpsons und ab und zu einen Blockbuster um 20.15 aufwärts kenn ich so gut wie keine Sendung auf Pro7 und Konsorten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Julia und die Liebe?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ach ka


----------



## Razyl (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> Mh... außer Simpsons und ab und zu einen Blockbuster um 20.15 aufwärts kenn ich so gut wie keine Sendung auf Pro7 und Konsorten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zam ist die Liebe oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Zam in den Simpsons wäre doch mal eine Idee oder? ^^

Ich hätte sogar schon eine Idee für den Plot: Zam wandert in die USA aus, und zieht als Untermieter bei den Simpsons ein. Als er feststellt, dass die Familie Simpson keinen BreitbandInetAnschluss hat, dreht er durch und erwirkt mit Lisa zusammen eine Aktion "Inet 4 the World" um auch die ärmsten der armen (Und damit auch die Simpsons) mit Breitband Flatrate auszustatten.
Der einzige Mensch der sich nicht darüber freut ist Moe, weil Zam Bart erklärt. wie man eine Mailbombingliste schreibt, und www.moes-taverne.com aus dem Netz geschossen wird. Durch einen Fehler in der Kraftwerkssoftware, der durch einen EMailquerschläger verursacht wird, steht das Springfielder Nuklearkraftwerk kurz vir der Detonation..dies wird aber zum Glück von Homer Simpson  verhindert, weil er einen Dougnut am Kontrollpult liegen lässt, und die auslaufende Marmelade die NotAus - Leitung kurzschliesst. Mittlerweile hat aber der rasante Anstieg des weltweiten Datenverkehrs die Aufmerksamkeit ausserirdischer Intelligenzen erregt. und Zam wird von Kang&Kodo entführt....


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Ohhh mein Gott ein Magazin berichtet nicht in jeder Ausgabe über eine Beta!!111einseinselfzwölfdreizehn
So und nun das Wort zum Samstag:
Soweit ich weiß kommt in der nächsten Gamestar Ausgabe ein ausführlicher Bericht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daviii (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zam in den Simpsons wäre doch mal eine Idee oder? ^^
> 
> Ich hätte sogar schon eine Idee für den Plot: Zam wandert in die USA aus, und zieht als Untermieter bei den Simpsons ein. Als er feststellt, dass die Familie Simpson keinen BreitbandInetAnschluss hat, dreht er durch und erwirkt mit Lisa zusammen eine Aktion "Inet 4 the World" um auch die ärmsten der armen (Und damit auch die Simpsons) mit Breitband Flatrate auszustatten.
> Der einzige Mensch der sich nicht darüber freut ist Moe, weil Zam Bart erklärt. wie man eine Mailbombingliste schreibt, und www.moes-taverne.com aus dem Netz geschossen wird. Durch einen Fehler in der Kraftwerkssoftware, der durch einen EMailquerschläger verursacht wird, steht das Springfielder Nuklearkraftwerk kurz vir der Detonation..dies wird aber zum Glück von Homer Simpson  verhindert, weil er einen Dougnut am Kontrollpult liegen lässt, und die auslaufende Marmelade die NotAus - Leitung kurzschliesst. Mittlerweile hat aber der rasante Anstieg des weltweiten Datenverkehrs die Aufmerksamkeit ausserirdischer Intelligenzen erregt. und Zam wird von Kang&Kodo entführt....



Großes Tennis.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

Raqill schrieb:


> Ohhh mein Gott ein Magazin berichtet nicht in jeder Ausgabe über eine Beta!!111einseinselfzwölfdreizehn
> So und nun das Wort zum Samstag:
> Soweit ich weiß kommt in der nächsten Gamestar Ausgabe ein ausführlicher Bericht.
> 
> ...



Wenn der so aussieht wie der letzte "Bericht", dann kann WoWStar sich den eigentlich sparen. Ich meine, wenn man eine Rede des Chefproduzenten als Video bringt, dann aber dessen Erklärung der Features mit den Worten "Der hört sich scheinbar gerne selbst reden" überspielt und schnell "vorspult" zeugt das IMO nicht gerade von Professionalität. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Kommentar im Preview, die Grafik gehöre überarbeitet, weil sie zu "trist und düster" aussehe. Waren bei der GameStar nicht mal aktive oder ehemalige Warhammer-Spieler? Die sollten doch wissen dass sowas zum Universum passt. Oder gibts demnächst in einem (hypothetischen) Preview zu einem Spiel à la Doom 4 auch den Kommentar die Levels müssten besser ausgeleuchtet sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn der so aussieht wie der letzte "Bericht", dann kann WoWStar sich den eigentlich sparen. Ich meine, wenn man eine Rede des Chefproduzenten als Video bringt, dann aber dessen Erklärung der Features mit den Worten "Der hört sich scheinbar gerne selbst reden" überspielt und schnell "vorspult" zeugt das IMO nicht gerade von Professionalität. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Kommentar im Preview, die Grafik gehöre überarbeitet, weil sie zu "trist und düster" aussehe. Waren bei der GameStar nicht mal aktive oder ehemalige Warhammer-Spieler? Die sollten doch wissen dass sowas zum Universum passt. Oder gibts demnächst in einem (hypothetischen) Preview zu einem Spiel à la Doom 4 auch den Kommentar die Levels müssten besser ausgeleuchtet sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm moment bitte... *gs-dvd rauskram*

*video über altdorf anseh*

Mit Verlaub, aber grafisch *war* das noch ziemlich trist, das sieht jetzt wesentlich hübscher aus
ned weils jetzt heller ist, sondern weil die texturen mal deutlich verbessert wurden


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Stimmt...und ich finds auch sehr sinnig einen solchen Kommentar über die Texturen abzulassen wie GS das getan hat,....die Mühe darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Bilder aus einer frühen Version stammen, und definitiv nicht die Finale Version darstellen, hat man sich bequemerweise gespart...


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stimmt...und ich finds auch sehr sinnig einen solchen Kommentar über die Texturen abzulassen wie GS das getan hat,....die Mühe darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Bilder aus einer frühen Version stammen, und definitiv nicht die Finale Version darstellen, hat man sich bequemerweise gespart...



Mh, da muss ich leider passen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich kann mir wirklich ned vorspielen, dass sie es verschwiegen haben nur weil sie WAR ned *mögen*, die anschuldigung kann ich ned nachvollziehen


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Das unterstellt auch keiner...


...nur stellt sich die Frage, macht es das ganze auch nur ein Stück besser wenn die Fehlinformationen/Weglassen stattdessen durch schlechte Recherche oder schlicht Desinteresse zustandekommen?


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Stimmt...und ich finds auch sehr sinnig einen solchen Kommentar über die Texturen abzulassen wie GS das getan hat,....die Mühe darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Bilder aus einer frühen Version stammen, und definitiv nicht die Finale Version darstellen, hat man sich bequemerweise gespart...



Im Gegenteil, die GS erwähnt soagr noch, dass sich da nicht mehr viel ändern wird:



> *GameStar 06/2008, S. 49*
> 
> "*Triste Tests*
> 
> Klar, quietschbunte Comic-Grafik à la World of Warcraft würde nicht zur martialischen Welt von Warhammer passen. Mythic hält die Schauplätze bewusst düster. Dennoch wirken mancheder meist grau-braunen Umgebungen arg bieder und langweilig. Dafür tragen die Charaktere sehr detaillierte, teils wunderschöne Rüstungen. zwar möchte EA-Mythic noch an der Landschaftsgrafik arbeiten, allzu viel dürfte sich daran aber nicht mehr ändern."



Entweder versteh ich da gehörig was falsch oder hier wird derselbe Fehler gemacht wie bei HG:L: Dass der Versuch, eine bestimmte Atmosphäre aufzubauen kritisiert wird, wenn es sich dabei nicht um ein kunterbuntes Kindergarten-Universum handelt.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Mh ich weiß es ned, ausschliessen kann man's ja nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allerdings hab ich mir grad noch das Interview mit Yvette Nash angesehn... auf die Frage, warum WAR nett aber nicht "modern" aussieht gabs nur die Antwort, dass ihr die Grafik im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen "super" gefalle und sie den Grafikstil liebt... von einer Überarbeitung der Grafikengine hat sie aber nix gesagt

*kopfkratz*
war vor 3-4 Monaten schon bekannt, dass das definitiv nicht die finale Version sein wird?


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

Zumindest meine ich dass schon seit längerer Zeit mehrfach Grafikflames mit "Das ist 'ne Beta, das sieht in der Final alles besser aus!" beantwortet wurden. Auch wenn ichs damals selbst nicht so Recht glauben wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, die GS erwähnt soagr noch, dass sich da nicht mehr viel ändern wird:
> 
> 
> 
> Entweder versteh ich da gehörig was falsch oder hier wird derselbe Fehler gemacht wie bei HG:L: Dass der Versuch, eine bestimmte Atmosphäre aufzubauen kritisiert wird, wenn es sich dabei nicht um ein kunterbuntes Kindergarten-Universum handelt.



Es ging ja ned um die Atmosphäre, es ging nur darum dass manche texturen in altdorf.. naja... wirklich ned gut aussahen

wie vorhin erwähnt, den Thronsaal vor paar Monaten zum ersten mal gesehn, dann vor einer woche nach dem Fall der NDA...
naja, ich glaub mein Mund war mindesten paar sekunden offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Herr Graf jetzt nochmal ein Video dazu machen würd, dem dürfte kein Kommentar mehr zur Grafik über die Lippen kommen
(Falls doch fänd ich ihn tatsächlich bissl komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Exolarion schrieb:


> *kopfkratz*
> war vor 3-4 Monaten schon bekannt, dass das definitiv nicht die finale Version sein wird?





Mal überlegen...vor 3-4 Monaten gabs kaum Screenshots auf denen die Ingamebeleuchtung aktiviert war, und Gras war nicht ins Spiel integriert...und auf jedem 2ten Video auf Youtube prangte ein riesengrosses *"Pre Alpha Footage"*

Ausserdem war da die Beta noch in Version...anno dunnemals...

Also ja, eigentlich hätte man erwarten können, dass sich Leute, die sich selbst als informiert genug betrachten um ein Printmagazin über diese Materie herauszugeben, denken können dass sich bis zur Finalversion noch einiges ändern wird.


----------



## Terratec (30. August 2008)

> #30 Ciocco
> Zu groß für Blizzard
> Entwickler Blizzard Entertainment kürzt den Umfang von World of Warcraft. Sind die Entwickler bei Ihrer Planung schlichtweg überfordert?
> Housing weg, Heldenklassen weg &#8211; der Entwickler Blizzard Entertainment kürzt das Online-Rollenspiel Worls of Warcraft zusammen. Housing und Heldenklassen hätten den Qualitätsstandards nicht genügt, zudem würden zu viele Features die Spieler nur ablenken.
> ...


Das stand in den Kommentaren zu dem Bericht den GS veröffentlicht hat. Ist wohl der beste Kommentar dazu, da es unsere Petra genau da trifft wo es am meisten wehtut; selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Das stand in den Kommentaren zu dem Bericht den GS veröffentlicht hat. Ist wohl der beste Kommentar dazu, da es unsere Petra genau da trifft wo es am meisten wehtut; selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo den fand ich auch nice
hat dazu beigetragen, dass ich mich net all zu lange über den artikel aufgeregt hab.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. August 2008)

Gamestar ist dazu da die Produkte so fair es geht zu bewerten und sie halten es glücklicherweise nicht für Nötig ständig die Infos der Entwickler zu ihrem Spiel nachzulabern, da dies ja doch sehr in die Richtung eines sinnlosen Hypes tendiert, denn erzählen kann der Entwickler viel, wie es dann am Ende wirklich aussieht wird sich aber erst herausstellen wenn das Spiel erstmal ne Weile auf dem Markt ist.

Warum sollte die GS jetzt schon irgendwelche Schlüsse über das Spiel machen wenn es sich immernoch in der Beta befindet, es ist auch in jeder Hinsicht sinvoller WoW und dem neuen Addon mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen da das Spiel diese auch verdient hat und man sich viel besser vorstellen kann wie das neue Addon nun am Ende aussehen wird, während WAR ein kompletter Newcommer ist und nun wirklich auch so behandelt werden sollte wie andere neue Spiele die neu auf den Markt kommen und sich ersteinmal beweisen müssen.

Euch, ein haufen geblendeter WAR-Fanboys kann man doch nur müde anlächeln...


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Das stand in den Kommentaren zu dem Bericht den GS veröffentlicht hat. Ist wohl der beste Kommentar dazu, da es unsere Petra genau da trifft wo es am meisten wehtut; selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Weiß ned wies bei euch is, aber als die Nachricht mit den Hauptstädten und Klassen eingetrudelt is war ich schon ein wenig schockiert^^
Da siehst monatelang podcasts und malst dir aus wie endlos super das Spiel wird und dann sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier kommt eben wieder die Sache mit der Kolumne ins Spiel, sie hat gesagt was sie von dem Spiel *persönlich erwartet*, und das war eben (durch Mythics Bekanntgabe) durchgehend negativ... so interpretiere ich das, natürlich habe ich nichts gegen andere Meinungen

Edith sagt: 8 Seiten, teh gratz


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Das stand in den Kommentaren zu dem Bericht den GS veröffentlicht hat. Ist wohl der beste Kommentar dazu, da es unsere Petra genau da trifft wo es am meisten wehtut; selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




HAHA  nice one    

Da ich selber Verfasser eines Threads war der genau gegen den Kommentar gewettert hat kann ich dem nur voll und ganz zustimmen ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

> denn erzählen kann der Entwickler viel, wie es dann am Ende wirklich aussieht wird sich aber erst herausstellen wenn das Spiel erstmal ne Weile auf dem Markt ist.


Wenn sie Spiele fair bewerten warum ziehen sie dann aus einer Beta unrichtige Schlüsse auf die Finalversion?



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Euch, ein haufen geblendeter WAR-Fanboys kann man doch nur müde anlächeln...





Dich, einen bekennenden Anti - WAR Flamer kann man inzwischen nur noch auslachen =)


----------



## Curentix (30. August 2008)

Das hat einfach damit zu tun, dass Gamestar über derjenige Spiele berichtet, von dennen Publisher/Entwicklerstudios sie am meisten direkt oder indirekt "gesponsert" werden.

Kurz: Gamestar ist kaufbar...


----------



## Ni0x (30. August 2008)

Also wer hier geblendet ist wird sich noch herausstellen, aber warum freuen sich alle so auf WotLK? Es gibt ne neue Klasse, also für die ganz alten Hasen, die immer noch nich verstanden haben, dass sie seit Jahren immer Dasselbe tun, ENDLICH mal wieder was zum Leveln...
Ausserdem: Was, außer nem nicht instanzierten PvP-Gebiet gibts denn neues? Kaum was, dafür braucht Blizzard gut 2 Jahre? Lachhaft... Wie lange die neuen Gebiete vorhalten hat man ja bei BC gesehen, wo ein Französischer Gnom Mage nach 28 Stunden und 20min nach Release auf Lv 70 war. Und das nur, weil er nen paar Kumpels hatte, die ihn supportet haben? 
Da kann ich mir wirklich was besseres vorstellen ^^


----------



## Exolarion (30. August 2008)

Curentix schrieb:


> Das hat einfach damit zu tun, dass Gamestar über derjenige Spiele berichtet, von dennen Publisher/Entwicklerstudios sie am meisten direkt oder indirekt "gesponsert" werden.
> 
> Kurz: Gamestar ist kaufbar...



Mh.. dann müsste es auch einige Previews zu WAR geben, denn EA hätte dafür sicherlich ein wenig Kleingeld übrig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (30. August 2008)

Ach Gottchen hört das denn niemals auf? WAR fanboys hier WoW fanboys da...würg! Habt ihr den wirklich nur noch Konkurenzkampf und Ellenbogenmentalität im Schädel? 

Zum Thema Gamestar:

Kauft sich wirklich noch jemand überhaupt eine Spielezeitschrift wegen dem Inhalt? Also ich geb offen zu wenn ich mir ne Zeitschrift kaufe interessiert mich nur der Bonus inhalt (Spiele, Filme oder auch Musikcds).
Alles andere was da drinn steht kann man auch ebenso gut gratis im Internet herausfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HoherTempler (30. August 2008)

Wieso sind die Warhammer Fans WOW nicht dankbar denn ohne diesen enormen Erfolg wäre das MMORPG Genre noch nicht soweit. Konkurrenz ist gut und Blizzard braucht diese ebenso wie alle anderen Firmen. Ich freue mich auf WAR ich freue mich auf WOTLK und jegliche Verteufelung von beidem ist einfach kindisch. Also bitte denkt doch mal nach.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Gamestar ist dazu da die Produkte so fair es geht zu bewerten und sie halten es glücklicherweise nicht für Nötig ständig die Infos der Entwickler zu ihrem Spiel nachzulabern, da dies ja doch sehr in die Richtung eines sinnlosen Hypes tendiert, denn erzählen kann der Entwickler viel, wie es dann am Ende wirklich aussieht wird sich aber erst herausstellen wenn das Spiel erstmal ne Weile auf dem Markt ist.



Hmm, dafür dass sie sowas für unnötig halten, hypen sie bei WoW aber kräftig mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Warum sollte die GS jetzt schon irgendwelche Schlüsse über das Spiel machen wenn es sich immernoch in der Beta befindet, es ist auch in jeder Hinsicht sinvoller WoW und dem neuen Addon mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen *da das Spiel diese auch verdient hat* und man sich viel besser vorstellen kann wie das neue Addon nun am Ende aussehen wird, während WAR ein kompletter Newcommer ist und nun wirklich auch so behandelt werden sollte wie andere neue Spiele die neu auf den Markt kommen und sich ersteinmal beweisen müssen.



WoW hat sich diese Aufmerksamkeit "verdient"? Gabs ein Addon zwischen BC und WotLK, von dem ich nichts mitbekommen habe und das das Spiel völlig umgekrempelt hat? Die 10 Millionen Spieler sind kein Anzeichen für Qualität und auf eine objektive Betrachtung WoWs durch Gamestar warte ich noch. Siehe u.a. 9/10 in der Grafikwertung für ein Spiel dessen Grafik zum Release schon drei Jahre veraltet war... Wetten dass WAR trotz deutlich besserer und ähnlich stimmiger Grafik weniger bekommt?



> Euch, ein haufen geblendeter WAR-Fanboys kann man doch nur müde anlächeln...



Wie sagt man so schön in Amiland: "Right back at ya'!"


----------



## HGVermillion (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Warum sollte die GS jetzt schon irgendwelche Schlüsse über das Spiel machen wenn es sich immernoch in der Beta befindet, es ist auch in jeder Hinsicht sinvoller WoW und dem neuen Addon mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu widmen da das Spiel diese auch verdient hat und man sich viel besser vorstellen kann wie das neue Addon nun am Ende aussehen wird, während WAR ein kompletter Newcommer ist und nun wirklich auch so behandelt werden sollte wie andere neue Spiele die neu auf den Markt kommen und sich ersteinmal beweisen müssen.
> 
> Euch, ein haufen geblendeter WAR-Fanboys kann man doch nur müde anlächeln...


lies mal bitte die Texte wenn sie irgendwass von World of Warcraft bringen, wir wollen kein nachlabern der Texte, aber wieso machen sie dann genau das bei den Blizzard Spielen, man hört wenn sie Blizzards Spiele präsentieren überhaupt keine kritische Stimme wie sie es mit den anderen Spielen machen.

Wenn schon Kritik, dann bitte auch bei allen.


----------



## Imon (30. August 2008)

Dayanus schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob es euch auch so vorkommt, das Gamestar sehr wenig über Warhammer Online berichtet, dafür umso mehr über Blizzard ?



Gamestar? Gibt es überhaupt noch jemanden der das Geblubbere dieses käuflichen Hühnerhaufens auch nur annähernd ernst nimmt?

Man könnte mir diese Pamphlete schenken, ich würde sie umgehend in der Papiertonne entsorgen...


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

HoherTempler schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Warhammer Fans WOW nicht dankbar denn ohne diesen enormen Erfolg wäre das MMORPG Genre noch nicht soweit.



Da die meisten Warhammer Fans selbst WOW gespielt und damit zu dessen Erfolg beigetragen haben, muss ich dir zustimmen.

Hiermit danke ich allen Warhammer Fans, dass sie soviel für das Genre getan haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. August 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> Gamestar? Gibt es überhaupt noch jemanden der das Geblubbere dieses käuflichen Hühnerhaufens auch nur annähernd ernst nimmt?
> 
> Man könnte mir diese Pamphlete schenken, ich würde sie umgehend in der Papiertonne entsorgen...




Gamestar "käuflicher Hühnehaufen"..Diese Meinung ist ja hier im Forum gut verbreitet...und das ausgerechnet in einem "Buffed" Forum..welch Ironie...


----------



## Ni0x (30. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Da die meisten Warhammer Fans selbst WOW gespielt und damit zu dessen Erfolg beigetragen haben, muss ich dir zustimmen.
> 
> Hiermit danke ich allen Warhammer Fans, dass sie soviel für das Genre getan haben.
> 
> ...



Bitte, kein Ding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Richard (30. August 2008)

Ich traue solche Magazinen sehr seit ich im der Computer Bild Spiele nen Screenshot über Mark of Chaos mit Chaosrittern gesehen habe, wo drunter gestanden ist Ork Wildschweinreiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . /ironie on


----------



## Kira-kun (30. August 2008)

Damals wo ich jung war, ja da war die GS noch richtig genial...nuja damals vor 10+ Jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (30. August 2008)

ja deshalb lese ich pcgames und buffed!!!!!


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Gamestar "käuflicher Hühnehaufen"..Diese Meinung ist ja hier im Forum gut verbreitet...und das ausgerechnet in einem "Buffed" Forum..welch Ironie...



Überlegen wir mal...buffed erweitert sein Mod Team um Leute aus der WAR Szene, die Infos zu WAR kommen in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen, und die letzte Betashow war richtig nice...und Anti WAR Flamer bzw. deren Threads fliegen schneller aus der WAR Sektion @ buffed...also ich weiss nicht wie du es siehst (und wills auch gar nicht wissen wenn ich ehrlich bin) aber ich finde, sie machen einen guten Job was die WAR Community betrifft.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Überlegen wir mal...buffed erweitert sein Mod Team um Leute aus der WAR Szene, die Infos zu WAR kommen in immer kürzeren Zeitabständen, und die letzte Betashow war richtig nice...und Anti WAR Flamer bzw. deren Threads fliegen schneller aus der WAR Sektion @ buffed...also ich weiss nicht wie du es siehst (und wills auch gar nicht wissen wenn ich ehrlich bin) aber ich finde, sie machen einen guten Job was die WAR Community betrifft.



OK Klasse! Damit ist auch gleichzeitig eine möglichst neutrale Spielbewertung nahezu unmöglich...(Darauf ist Buffed ja auch nicht aus)

Bedenke, dass GS nicht dazu da ist um einzelne Fanbois mit kleinen Infohäppchen zu füttern


----------



## LoLTroll (30. August 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> ja deshalb lese ich pcgames und buffed!!!!!


PC games finde ich noch schlimmer


----------



## HGVermillion (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Gamestar "käuflicher Hühnehaufen"..Diese Meinung ist ja hier im Forum gut verbreitet...und das ausgerechnet in einem "Buffed" Forum..welch Ironie...


Noch besser, Buffed gehört ja PC Games und PC Action, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber sag ehrlich, wieso hat die Gamestar nie ein böses wort über die Blizzardspiele verlohren, nie ein böses Wort, aber andere werden mit etwas haltlosen gründen zerrissen.

Hier hätten wir mal ein nettes Beispiel http://www.olnigg.de/jahr2007/olg136.htm


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> OK Klasse! Damit ist auch gleichzeitig eine möglichst neutrale Spielbewertung nahezu unmöglich...(Darauf ist Buffed ja auch nicht aus)
> 
> Bedenke, dass GS nicht dazu da ist um einzelne Fanbois mit kleinen Infohäppchen zu füttern


deswegen ist auch ständig ne spalte für WoW in den news bei der GS reserviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (30. August 2008)

vermutlich hat mythic nur vergessen den scheck rüberzureichen, solche fehler passieren blizzard net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. August 2008)

HoherTempler schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Warhammer Fans WOW nicht dankbar denn ohne diesen enormen Erfolg wäre das MMORPG Genre noch nicht soweit.



och gab jahre vor WoW schon schöne MMOs . wozu WoW beigetragen hat ist,das nun auch der letzte dösskopp den weg in ein MMO gefunden hat(und dabeigeblieben ist weil es ihm zum ersten mal ned hoffnungslos überfordert hat bzw er auch wenns ihn überfordert hat max level erreichten konnte.ich sag nur futureman) und da nun ,ohne jegliches spieleverständniss ,einem die randomgrps zur Hölle macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass GS nicht dazu da ist um einzelne Fanbois mit kleinen Infohäppchen zu füttern



Doch, die Blizz-Fanboys. Die "Informationsdichte" (eigentlich passt "Hype-Stärke") bei Gamestar bezüglich WotLK ist ähnlich absurd hoch wie hier bei Buffed, wo jeder Entwicklerfurz in eine Schlagzeile transformiert wird. Bei GS wirst du sowas zu keinem Spiel finden, das *nicht* von Blizzard ist. Aktuell gibts dort nur und ausschließlich zu SC2, D3 und WotLK solche Sinnlos-News, haltlose Spekulationen ("SC2-Addon?") u.a.. Komisch dass das alles Blizzard-Spiele sind, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. August 2008)

LOL

Ist ja nicht so, dass Blizzard sich als bedeutenste Spielefirma herauskristalisiert hat deren Spiele immer wieder ein Genuss waren und die weiteren ebenfalls sehr viel Versprechen, die Anhängerzahlen sprechen nunmal für sich..davon ist Mythic noch weit entfernt

Ihr sprecht einfach nur aus purem Neid....mal wieder ein schönes müdes Lächeln wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> OK Klasse! Damit ist auch gleichzeitig eine möglichst neutrale Spielbewertung nahezu unmöglich...(Darauf ist Buffed ja auch nicht aus)



Ach sind wir nicht? Wäre mir neu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich weiss nicht wieso das alles immer direkt wertend gesehen werden muss. Nur weil ich Warhammer Online spielen werde bin ich ein scheuklappen tragender Warhammer Online Fanboi? Seltsames Weltbild. Würde es dich nun extrem schockieren wenn ich dir sage, dass ich mit viel Interesse auch die Entwicklung von WoW und WotLK sowie von HdRO und AoC verfolge und das obwohl ich keines dieser Spiele selbst aktiv spiele. Unser Interesse gilt Online Spielen und vorallem Online Spielern.

Wir tun nichts anderes als von diesen Spielen zu berichten und den Wissenshunger der einzelnen Communities mit Informationen zu stillen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht einfach nur aus purem Neid....mal wieder ein schönes müdes Lächeln wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Blöde Frage... glaubst du eigentlich den Gequirlten Mist den du da verzapfst wirklich? Oder darf ich dich in die Sparte "Ich hab sonst nichts zu tun und etwas bedroht mein Heiligtum Blizzard also Spam ich wieder blöde Scheiße über Dinge von denen ich ungefähr einen stinkenden Furz Ahnung habe" stecken?


----------



## sTereoType (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass Blizzard sich als bedeutenste Spielefirma herauskristalisiert hat deren Spiele immer wieder ein Genuss waren und die weiteren ebenfalls sehr viel Versprechen, die Anhängerzahlen sprechen nunmal für sich..davon ist Mythic noch weit entfernt
> 
> ...


wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich blizzards spielen nie wirklich viel abgewinnen können (bis auf lost vikings) aber das sind persönliche meinungen und daher egal. dennoch würd ich mal behaupten das der hauptteil von blizz fans doch eher in korea liegt. außer dem heißt popularität nicht das etwas qualitativ auch wirklich gut ist oder anders " Wen eine million leute etwas dummes sagen, ist es dann nicht immernoch dumm"?


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> LOL
> Ist ja nicht so, dass Blizzard sich als bedeutenste Spielefirma herauskristalisiert hat deren Spiele immer wieder ein Genuss waren und die weiteren ebenfalls sehr viel Versprechen, die Anhängerzahlen sprechen nunmal für sich..davon ist Mythic noch weit entfernt
> Ihr sprecht einfach nur aus purem Neid....mal wieder ein schönes müdes Lächeln wert
> 
> ...



Mhhhmmm, aber wir sind Fanboys denen jede Spur von Objektivität abhanden gekommen ist, nicht wahr?
Die "Anhängerzahlen" als Kriterium anführen finde ich immer sehr süss...sich das Selbstvertrauen aus den Quartalsberichten einer Firma holen...aua. Ich habe eine Theorie über Leute wie dich...ihr setzt euch sehr gerne in gemachte Nester, geht dahin wo auch alle anderen sind, und traut euch nicht, über den Rand eures Nestes hinauszublicken, denn da könntet ihr eine Welt sehen, die ihr nicht kennt, und die über euch grinst...und Gamestar bedient genau solche Kunden wie dich.

Ich bin gespannt was für Argumente Leuten wie dir bleiben, wenn die Accountzahlen nach dem WotLK Release sinken...oh sicher werden sie Millionen von Accounts behalten...nämlich jene in Asien, nur auf einigen deutschen Servern wirds jetzt schon verdammt leer, und der Trend geht weiter nach unten.

Wirklich grosse Zahlen an Neukunden lockt Blizz nur noch im Asiatischen Raum...und dort sind sie sowas wie eine Religion. Ausserdem kannst du davon ausgehen, wenn es jemals einen WoW Nachfolger gibt, wird dieser hauptsächlich auf die Bedürfnisse uns Wünsche der Spieler dort zugeschnitten werden, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt der Konkurrenzlampf in den USA und Europa bereits übel sein wird....

Und wer weiss, sehr wahrscheinlich ist WAR genau das SPiel, mit dem der Niedergang von WoW in der westlichen Welt beginnt...


----------



## Terratec (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Ist ja nicht so, dass Blizzard sich als bedeutenste Spielefirma herauskristalisiert hat deren Spiele immer wieder ein Genuss waren und die weiteren ebenfalls sehr viel Versprechen, die Anhängerzahlen sprechen nunmal für sich..davon ist Mythic noch weit entfernt
> 
> ...


Wir sprechen nur aus Neid auf die unglaublich tollen Userzahlen von Blizzardspielen. Jap stimmt. Wovon sprechen eigentlich dann die Blizzard-Fanboys? Autos? - Die dürften doch mehr User haben, und das ist doch alles was zählt, oder?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Mhhhmmm, aber wir sind Fanboys denen jede Spur von Objektivität abhanden gekommen ist, nicht wahr?
> Die "Anhängerzahlen" als Kriterium anführen finde ich immer sehr süss...sich das Selbstvertrauen aus den Quartalsberichten einer Firma holen...aua. Ich habe eine Theorie über Leute wie dich...ihr setzt euch sehr gerne in gemachte Nester, geht dahin wo auch alle anderen sind, und traut euch nicht, über den Rand eures Nestes hinauszublicken, denn da könntet ihr eine Welt sehen, die ihr nicht kennt, und die über euch grinst...und Gamestar bedient genau solche Kunden wie dich.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt was für Argumente Leuten wie dir bleiben, wenn die Accountzahlen nach dem WotLK Release sinken...oh sicher werden sie Millionen von Accounts behalten...nämlich jene in Asien, nur auf einigen deutschen Servern wirds jetzt schon verdammt leer, und der Trend geht weiter nach unten.
> ...



Deine Theorie über Leute wie "mich" ist ja auch ziemlich süß...Ich habe auch meine bestimmen Vorlieben und spiele gern das ein oder andere Spiel was so gut wie nie irgendwo erwähnt wird...oder auch schlechte Bewertungen erhalten hat, beschweren darüber tue ich mich aber nicht, weil ich nicht krankhaft darum kämpfe dass möglichst viele Leute das selbe Spiel mögen wie ich, oder gar mich von irgendeiner Fan-Community mitziehen lasse

Ich könnt ja so einiges über "mich" und meine Geschischten erzählen wie ich zu bestimmen Spielen gekommen bin usw. wenn es dich den "Theoretiker" auch so interessieren sollte, aber ich belass es einfach mal so...da du ja sehr von dir selbst überzeugt bist mit deinen Gedanken die meiner Meinung nach vergleichsweise mit Leuten die das ganze einfach etwas nüchterner sehen, nicht weiter als bis zum nächsten Stuhlgang reichen

Deine Meinung dass WoW in Deutschland langsam an Anhängern verliern wird, ist doch irgendwie einfach nur schwach...nicht in dem Sinne das es nicht stimmt, weil an sich ist das irgendwie klar dass WoW ab einem bestimmten Höhepunkt nunmal anfängt zu stürzen, es ist einfach nur eine Tatsache die du aufgestellt hast die man mit einer Propaganda vergleichen könnte, einfach nur die Tatsachen zu deinen Gunsten verdreht...aber irgendwie so billig

Was du da über Asien erzählst...dazu braucht man einfach nichts zu sagen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

Menschenskinder...
DU magst das Spiel nicht also verdammte hacke NERV uns nicht mit deinen vollkommen sinnlosen und entnervenden Posts!
Oder bist du etwa auf dem Trip "Ohje, die Ahnunglosen müssen gerettet werden!" und spamst uns deshalbt hier so zu?
Ich verstehe in keinster Weise deine Beweggründe uns hier so zuzuspammen mit irgendwelcher Scheiße die dir sowieso kein Klar denkender Mensch abkauft...


----------



## Pente (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ...dazu braucht man einfach nichts zu sagen...



Wieso tust du es dann trotzdem? Letzte Warnung. Diese ewige "WoW / WAR" Diskussion ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads. Deine letzten Postings im WAR Bereich waren vom gleichen Schema geprägt. Ja dieser Bereich ist dazu da um über Warhammer Online zu diskutieren, aber sinnvoll und auf die entsprechenden Themen bezogen.

Bevor es wieder wer falsch versteht: natürlich dürft ihr kritisieren aber dann bitte auf die Themen passend, sachlich und im entsprechendem Ton.


----------



## Xethrion (30. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Nur weil ich Warhammer Online spielen werde bin ich ein scheuklappen tragender Warhammer Online Fanboi? Seltsames Weltbild. Würde es dich nun extrem schockieren wenn ich dir sage, dass ich mit viel Interesse auch die Entwicklung von WoW und WotLK sowie von HdRO und AoC verfolge und das obwohl ich keines dieser Spiele selbst aktiv spiele.



Man muss sich ja mal nur mal in den unzähligen Threads verschiedener Foren umschauen. Da ist man doch recht zufrieden, dass die Communities ingame sich doch erheblich(wohl durch eigene Selektion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) von den Forencommunites unterscheiden.
Wie Deutschland ein Land von 90% Bundestrainern ist, sind die Spieleforen voll von Verschwörungstheoretikern und Spieleentwickler der ersten Stunde.
Akzeptanz anderer Meinungen sucht man eh vergeblich.

Jeder wird kategorisch eingeteilt und sofort anhand seines aktuellen Spieles bewertet.
Verschiedene Spiele zu spielen, bzw mehrere Interessen zur gleichen Zeit zu haben... Für viele undenkbar.

Da ist man wenn man WoW spielt sofort ein WoW -und wagt man sich noch diablo zu spielen ein Blizzardfanboy.
Generell ist man auch unter 15, da das Spiel ja nur etwas für "Kiddies" ist und die Grafik ja von Theme Park geklaut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spieler anderer mmos hingegen sehen sich als Elitär und spielen definitiv ein Spiel "für Erwachsene"
Die eigene Community ist 100x besser als in anderern Spielen und alles ingame ist super. Während woanders durch die Bank alles schlecht ist.

Lustig mit anzusehen wie einem solche verhärteten Fronten in sovielen Bereichen auftreten.
Hip Hop vs. Metal
Star Trek vs Star Wars
Kommerz vs. Underground
etc.

Eines haben diese ganzen "kleinkriege" jedoch gemeinsam.
Man kann als außenstehender oder Person die sich für mehrere mmos interessiert, einfach nur noch mit dem Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Credo (30. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Bedenke, dass GS nicht dazu da ist um einzelne Fanbois mit kleinen Infohäppchen zu füttern



Das stimmt!! GS ist nämlich dazu da riesige Massen an Fanbois mit kleinen Infohäppchen zu füttern.
Und welches Spiel hat die meisten Fanbois?


----------



## Kira-kun (31. August 2008)

Super Mario!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (31. August 2008)

Pente schrieb:


> Wieso tust du es dann trotzdem? Letzte Warnung. Diese ewige "WoW / WAR" Diskussion ist nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads. Deine letzten Postings im WAR Bereich waren vom gleichen Schema geprägt. Ja dieser Bereich ist dazu da um über Warhammer Online zu diskutieren, aber sinnvoll und auf die entsprechenden Themen bezogen.
> 
> Bevor es wieder wer falsch versteht: natürlich dürft ihr kritisieren aber dann bitte auf die Themen passend, sachlich und im entsprechendem Ton.



Hab ich mich irgendwie über den Schwachsinn mit Asien geäußert oder was?

Und wenn WoW / WAR Diskussion nicht Gegenstand dieses Threads ist, warum läuft es dann hier auf die ständige häulerei hinaus, dass WoW ach so viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit von Gamstar bekommt als WAR?

Wie dem auch sei, ich denke meine Meinung hat ebenso eine Darseinsberechtigung, und es ist ja nicht so dass ich für meine Kritik keine Gegenflames bekommen habe, gegen manche ich mich eben auch äußere...wenn ihr es zu schwachsinnig findet, dann müsstet ihr doch eigentlich schon sehr viele schwachsinnige und falsche Meinungsverstreter sperren oder zurechtweisen oder sonstwas...


----------



## big_jason (31. August 2008)

hm... jetzt wo dus sagst... in der PC Action ist auch sehr wenig bis garnichts über WAR zu lesen... dafür aber oft eigentlich immer was über wow...

naja so läuft das... alles der selbe verlag..


----------



## Pente (31. August 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich denke meine Meinung hat ebenso eine Darseinsberechtigung, und es ist ja nicht so dass ich für meine Kritik keine Gegenflames bekommen habe, gegen manche ich mich eben auch äußere...wenn ihr es zu schwachsinnig findet, dann müsstet ihr doch eigentlich schon sehr viele schwachsinnige und falsche Meinungsverstreter sperren oder zurechtweisen oder sonstwas...



Gut erkannt und genau dies werd ich nun auch tun. Da ihr weit vom eigentlichen Thema abgewichen seid und das ganze, wie so oft in gegenseitigem Geflame endete ist das Thema hiermit geschlossen.

Schönen Abend.


----------

